# La pantalla de mi portatil no lleva inverter :-(



## natalia32 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola amigos. Tengo una duda. Tengo un laptop samsung r540 y lo he desmontado porque me falla la pantalla. Pensé que podría ser del inverter, pero resulta que mi portatil no lleva inverter como la mayoría de ordenadores. He destapado todo y he llegado hasta la placa base y nada de nada. En la pantalla tampoco lo lleva, alguien me puede decir si esto es normal????? Sólo veo un cable gris metalizado que supongo que es el que va de la tarjeta gráfica, y nada más. Tiene unos dos años aproximadamente (tres como máximo). Bueno, esto es todo, espero vuestras respuestas y lo agradezco de antemano. Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 19, 2013)

¿Se ve la pantalla pero falla la retroiluminación o no se ve nada de nada?


----------



## jerry101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Si no tiene inverter es porque la pantalla utiliza retroiluminación led


----------



## natalia32 (Mar 20, 2013)

jerry101 dijo:


> Si no tiene inverter es porque la pantalla utiliza retroiluminación led



Será eso, que es led, aunque me extraña porque el ordenador tiene por lo menos unos tres años, ¿Ya habían pantallas led para portátiles? Bueno Jerry muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Gracias también a quien me ha repondido primeramente. Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 20, 2013)

el inverter generalmente es pequeño y esta en la base del LCD , es la parte que dices lleva un cable gris metalizado, es como un lapiz de pequeño y se ubica ahi, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=kwdKUaboJJDK9QTGqoCoAg


----------



## jerry101 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Será eso, que es led, aunque me extraña porque el ordenador tiene por lo menos unos tres años, ¿Ya habían pantallas led para portátiles?



Puedes checar las especificaciones de la pantalla de tu equipo aquí:

http://www.samsung.com/es/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/notebook/essential/NP-R540-JT04ES

Como puedes ver la pantalla es de 15,6" LED HD (1.366 x 768) 16:9 Gloss


----------



## natalia32 (Mar 21, 2013)

Muchas gracias amigos. No esperaba tantas respuestas. Mil gracias por vuestra ayuda. Sabiendo que es led ya queda todo aclarado jerry. Un saludo para todos. ;-))))))


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Mar 25, 2013)

natalia32 saludos, ¿estas segura que la pantalla esta mala, no sera el chip de video que lo mas seguro es AMD?.


----------

